# Thank you :-)



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

After 6 years of looking we now own a Quinta in northern Castelo Branco.
So, we would just like to say a big thank you to all the forum members.
Lots of you have helped directly with answers to our numerous questions. Others have helped indirectly by posting about things that we wanted to know (and about things that we didn't realise that we wanted to know ! ). These we have read over and over without you ever knowing 
It's all been so useful.
We, like everyone, have adjusted our view of what we were looking for based on what we have actually seen on the ground when visiting. But, through it all we knew that it was out there somewhere waiting for us to find it.
When we got out of the car in late June, it took us all of a minute to say yes, this is it. We went back numerous times, day, evening, still the same. Went into the village, into the cafe's, shops. Very Portuguese. Lovely.
Now we've completed, swept out the house, cleared enough overhanging growth to be able to walk the perimeter and returned to the UK to organise moving.
So, to anyone looking for their new home - keep looking, it's worth it in the end.
And yes, we'll still be on the forums now and again. You can never learn too much 
Regards to all,
Chris n Hellen


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi to you both. So pleased that the forum helped and more to the point that you have found your ideal location. 

Hope the move goes well. When are you aiming for the big day


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Siobhán,
Argghh.
That's a big question :-(
I'm ready to move. Retire early, etc.
Hellen, however, whilst being as keen (didn't want to leave Pt last week) is a teaching assistant (special needs) at an agricultural college and is signed up for the next academic year!
But, I rather think that will change 
Our place is in such good condition, pasture, crops, vines, all well tended, it would be a shame to leave them to just run wild. Being an 'agri' Hellen sees this as not really being an option.
Problem is (ok, not a problem really) we didn't think we should buy it til next year but then didn't want to risk losing it. It only came into the agents whilst we were in Pt in June!
So, the short answer is:
Probably before Christmas


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Christopher, I have just sent you a PM


----------

